# [SOLVED] Dawn of War 2 problem...



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

Specs (All Drivers up to date)
(Warning Long Post)
CPU: E6600 2.6ghz Core 2 Duo
HDD: 320gb
RAM: 4x1GB 667mhz
GPU: nVIDIA 8800GTS 640mb
Ready Boost: 2gb flash drive.
Okay I'm very very angry at Steam and THQ for this crappy online activation stuff.
To begin i get the cd put it into my drive i have steam already installed, the game gets to full bars on "Creating local game cache files..." and stays there for hours, so i uninstall steam, retry the installation of DoW2 same thing as last time so i cancel while canceling steam crashes so i load up steam again and the game goes from being 3911mb, to 2661mb, i know this is wrong so uninstall and after much reinstalling of steam the game finally gets past the caching part and installs the game finally only problem is i noticed that the install size was 3600+mb im a bit worried but i continue anyway, now as im trying to update that game it gets up to 5% updating then restarts.
What I've tried to do so far is restarting steam, computer and updating drivers etc, nothing seems to be working.
My net speed is normally 150kb/s but atm I'm capped so its down to 10kb/s it could be that my nets slow and thats where all my problems are comming from but even though it should not be restarting.
Any help would be appreciated i already tried steam but their tech support team are either just scratching their arses or are just F*** wits who ignore every question that comes their way -.-
Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

Wierd, I had no problems with a virtually identical system.
It may just be your current download rate.
Once the game is fully installed, there is also a 200Mb - 250Mb patch that they released on day one.

If you currently have it installed, I'd say let it update and leave it for a couple hours. During the update even my download rate dropped down to nothing for a couple of moments every now and then. Come back later and enjoy the game.


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

nah what keeps happening during the update is it goes 0%, couple minutes, 1%, couple minutes etc etc until 5% then after about a minute it goes back to 0% and repeats that over and over again for hours


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

run steam as administrator

right click on steam.exe
properties
compatibility
run as Administrator


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

^^ i'vebeen running in Admin mode the whole time lol no idea why it isnt work, worked for L4D when i had this problem :S


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

Give this a try.
Shut down Steam.
Go into your Steam folder (wherever you installed it) and delete the ClientRegistry.blob file.
It may have become corrupt, which can cause that problem.
When you restart Steam it will create a fresh ClientRegistry.blob file that will hopefully fix the issue.


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

yeah i've done that too lol ^^, heres something thats wierd, using the french installer installed the game but im still with the problem of the updater reseting back to 0%.
My nets back today and its still doing it :S


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

haha! sry for double post but i might of found a solution i'll post it if it works properly but im at 36% and counting ^^


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

Good luck, let us know if you have a solution.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

yea most of the time the user finds the solution and we just get brainstorms going on here.


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Dawn of War 2 problem...*

hehe sorry for late post but, problem solved, it did work what i did was this.
Load up using french installer.
Once installed I changed my country (Australia instead of Australia - Telstra).
Change language to english. (also forces a restart ^^)
Then left to update, worked perfectly.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

So the download region in Steam was incorrect for you?
Thanks for the fix. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## kharn_sedreed (Jul 6, 2008)

Problems were, i think that the Australia - Telstra region (compared to the plain Australia) is having problems, so thats a serverside thing.
The real problem was the caching.
That leads me to believe that the installers are broken.
So far anyone who downloaded the game has had no problems, there seems to be alot of problems for people buying the Boxed set.


----------



## bigturtle73 (Nov 13, 2010)

used what u said about using the french instead , mines working now to thanks for that,"kharn sedreed " and chaos rising working to , hay thanks again


----------

